# Flooring



## Koombyeya (May 5, 2010)

I am a Worship Pastor and Creative Arts Director for a large church. We moved into a theater space about 4 years ago which has a rubber type surface. Over the years the floor has become marked by various stage projects and creative elements involving paint. Additionally we would like more of a gloss as we do a lot of video production. Can this type of floor surface be painted? If so what kind of paint is most durable?

To clarify.. I'm describing the stage floor. It's a rubber sheet type of covering over plywood. The surface is in good condition. Just wondering if it can be painted?


----------



## mstaylor (May 5, 2010)

Sounds like some type of marley. Contact Roscoe Marley Dance Floor | Dance Studio Flooring | Adagio Floor and check with them.


----------



## Sony (May 5, 2010)

We would need to know exactly what floor covering you have to be of any assistance. Most of us are used to wooden floor coverings such as Masonite, MDF, Luan or Wooden Planking so a rubber floor coating is not very familiar.


----------



## Koombyeya (May 5, 2010)

Thanks.. wish I could tell you. This theater is about 20 years old. I can tell you it is glued down in flat black sheets approx. 40' in length and 8' wide with a very strong adhesive. I'm trying to determine if there is a paint that would adhere to it.


----------



## mstaylor (May 5, 2010)

Again, check with Roscoe. You probably can paint it but you would have to prep it with something but I'm not sure what. Give Roscoe a call and see if they can shed some light.


----------



## derekleffew (May 5, 2010)

I thought we had discussed painting Marley, but I can't find it.

From Rosco US : Scenic : Tough Prime :

> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] Use Tough Prime to prepare almost any surface for painting. Tough Prime can be used to prime Vinyl Projection Screen and *Dance Floor*, even carpet.[/FONT]


From Rosco US : Technotes : Scenic : FAQ :

> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Q. What can I use Supersaturated on?*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Almost everything. Because of its superior binder strength, Supersaturated is an excellent choice when painting hard-to-paint surfaces, including *vinyl dance floor* and rear projection screen.[/FONT]


----------

